# Hilfe, wie bekomm ich mein Geld zurück?



## Nordmichel (16 Februar 2004)

hallo,
.....bin neu hier, weiß in Rechtssachen so garnicht bescheid.

ich hab bei Alphamax einen PC über die Webseite bestellt und ein
kaputten PC als Neu geliefert bekommen, hab reclamiert - zurückgesandt
und das wars.
Monatelange Vertröstungen, über e-mails abgewickelt - 40 Stück (in 3 Monaten), telefonisch kannst Du da nichts machen, da 0190 Nummern nur
bei dieser Firma.

Nun hab ich also damals bezahlt über Nachnahme (Quittung hab ich),
mein PC steht seit 4 Monaten beim Besteller, die melden sich aber nicht
mehr.
Hab 10 mails auch an den Geschäftsführer losgelassen, keine Antwort.
Jetzt hab ich schriftlich gemahnt, mein Geld zurück gefordert (ich hatte damals, bereits nach 14 tagen auch schon den Widerruf gegen den Kaufvertrag erklärt).
......keine reaktion, die melden sich einfach nicht, nichts beantworten die, keine mail , kein Brief - kein Einschreiben.

.....was soll ich machen, kann ich eine zahlungsaufforderung stellen, oder 
soll ich Klage einreichen oder Anzeige ???

schreibt mir doch mal was.

Danke und tschau der Nordmichel


----------



## Der Jurist (16 Februar 2004)

Wenn es das Unternehmen noch gibt und nicht pleite ist, ist das ein Fall für den Weg zum Rechtsanwalt.


----------



## Nordmichel (16 Februar 2004)

.........kann man ohne Rechtsanwalt denn nichts machen?

- der Anwalt kostet doch sicher erst mal und ich hab keine Rechtsschutzvers. und nicht viel Einkommen.

??????????

tschau


----------



## Agavenwurm2 (16 Februar 2004)

Da wirst du um einen juristen wohl nicht herumkommen...
Wie die nun abrechnen weiß ich nicht, aber "Vorkasse" kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Wenn du dass Verfahren dann gewonnen hast krigste dat Geld dann vom Gegner zurück.

Schöne Grüße,

Benny


----------



## haudraufundschluss (16 Februar 2004)

Also hier schaut das nicht unbedingt nach 0190-Nummern aus. Alternativ (wenn sich alle Kommunikationswege erschöpft haben) könntest Du Dir auch selbst ein Antragsformular auf Erlass eines Mahnbescheides aus dem Schreibwarenhandel besorgen. Auf der sicheren Seite wärst Du wahrscheinlich dennoch mit einem Anwalt und man muss ja den Teufel nicht an die Wand malen. Vielleicht wachen die nach einem netten Schreiben ja bereits auf und überweisen Dir Dein Geld zurück, wenn die Rechtslage eindeutig ist.


----------



## johinos (16 Februar 2004)

Vielleicht mal da nachsehen: www.klagemauer.org/ansicht.php?ID=72 , durchfragen zu der genannten Person bei Alphamax, oder bei dem Klagemauer-Mitglied rückfragen.


----------



## Nordmichel (17 Februar 2004)

Danke erstmal für alles, hab grad Mittagspause, melde mich noch mal.

@haudraufundschluss, ja aber unter der normalen Tel.nummer bekommst Du
keinen, es wird auf die Servicenummer verwiesen und die ist 0190
nur dort kannst Du über Reclamierungen verhandeln und die vertrösten Dich solange mit anderen mitarbeitern bis Du auflegst.
Es hat über Tel. überhaupt keinen Sinn.

o.k. und tschau erstmal

der nordmichel


----------

